# Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) Status



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,

I was granted Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa in August, 2014. I am planning to visit (first entry) in November this year. Since the PR wasn't stamped on the passport, I have already checked the Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) website to double check my PR. Per my understanding, the airline company would also validate before I board the plane. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

VEVO enables online checking of visa details by most airlines company.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Not sure if the airlines check VEVO or have some other kind of access for verifying a person's visa. In my case, just as a test, I gave the lady (from Jetairways) just our passports and when she asked for the visa copy, I asked if they would have access to verify that themselves. She appeared confused so I handed her our grant copy and there were no issues after that. At Bangkok, the person scanned just our passports and did not ask for the visa grant notice.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

airlines check VEVO through VEVO for Organisations not the same interface you and I use


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

So, it sounds like a hard copy of the Grant notice will suffice. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, probably even an e-copy on your mobile device will suffice but best to take a hard copy.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah this should be alright.

Girl Aussie 



darkhorse said:


> So, it sounds like a hard copy of the Grant notice will suffice. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

VEVO does not show my grant info but with an error. It shows the info for my wife and daughter. I followed up the Immigration in this regard with all possible ways i.e. email and phone. But they still could not fix it. The lady on the call told me that it would be no problem and I asked her if the airports use the same VEVO to confirm the visa otherwise it would be a trouble for me..she said airports do use different system not VEVO. So, I am betting on it...I will take the hard copy with me and see if it works.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

@ austrailadream, Have you checked VEVO with your VISA GRANT NUMBER instead of TRN number?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Now, The charge for a visa label is AUD150.


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys. Just wanted to know if the visa grant letter is different from
A VEVO entitlement check? If yes, where can I access my visa grant letter or download a copy of it?


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ct994 said:


> Hey guys. Just wanted to know if the visa grant letter is different from
> A VEVO entitlement check? If yes, where can I access my visa grant letter or download a copy of it?


Hi there, the grant letter is attached to the email that you received from Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection. You can save this grant letter.

VEVO entitlement check is a mobile application which you can install on your mobile phone to check your visa entitlement.


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

marli15 said:


> Hi there, the grant letter is attached to the email that you received from Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection. You can save this grant letter.
> 
> VEVO entitlement check is a mobile application which you can install on your mobile phone to check your visa entitlement.


Thanks Marli15. Besides the email, is there any other way I could download/take a print of the grant letter?


----------

